# Scott Foil 30 seat upgrade



## MillerMav (Apr 27, 2012)

I purchased a Foil 30 last April and didn't get as many miles as I thought due to have a newborn little girl and not understanding how much time that would take. lol..

That being said; this year I am riding a lot more (commuting to work 2-3 days/week [11mi each way], riding 20-40 sets on weekends). I have proper fitting Craft pro bibs that I wear every ride and have also had the bike professionally fitted.

All of that being said I want to upgrade the saddle. I just feel like there should be something a little better than whats on there and my butt should be every so slightly more comfortable. 

Any Scott Foil riders what have you upgraded to if you have?


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Saddles are a personal choice because we are all built differently. Your best bet would be to try out the saddles themselves using test saddles offered by some LBSs. 

I changed mine to Fizik's Antares 00. Been an Antares user for the longest time and I finally upgraded to the top of the line version.


----------

